# American Horror Story Season Finale



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

I thought it was pretty good.

Also saw this today


Spoiler



Next Season of American Horror Story Will Be In a Whole New Haunted House
http://nymag.com/daily/entertainmen...le-new-haunted-house.html?mid=twitter_vulture


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

I loved the very end with the toddler in the rocking chair smiling the way he was, it was kinda cute. I just wonder does he have super strength to be able to kill the nanny and drag her body across the floor, or did he have help from his father Tate. The fact that the show will not be in the Murder House is going to leave me with that Nagging question....


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

Spoiler






cj9788 said:


> I loved the very end with the toddler in the rocking chair smiling the way he was, it was kinda cute. I just wonder does he have super strength to be able to kill the nanny and drag her body across the floor, or did he have help from his father Tate. The fact that the show will not be in the Murder House is going to leave me with that Nagging question....


We know Tate can not leave the house so that's out. I took it as he cut her low to take her down. (Think Pet Sematary) She then dragged herself to his room, trying to get away, where he cut her throat.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

No need to use spoilers after Post 1 if we're only discussing what has already happened on American Horror Story Season 1... 

Tate DID leave the house - he and Violet went to the beach, where they were confronted by the high school students Tate shot. They never went back to explain this...

... or explain why the dead had scars from how they died, but Tate being shot by the police never seemed to have scars, or Moira being shot in the head didn't leave scars (yet Nora had them, the slash victims had them, the fire victims had them, etc.)...

... or explain why Moira aged but no other spirit aged. 


I also need to figure out who the three bodies on the stairs were when Ben was being hanged. At first it was Hayden and some guy with cuts on his face (I didn't recognize him) but after Ben started spinning and the camera panned away we saw a third person at the left. Was it Vivian? Why didn't she try to stop Hayden?

It was an OK ending but I don't feel completely satisfied.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> No need to use spoilers after Post 1 if we're only discussing what has already happened on American Horror Story Season 1...
> 
> *Tate DID leave the house - he and Violet went to the beach, where they were confronted by the high school students Tate shot. They never went back to explain this*...


I also thought about their beach excursion, and when Moria went to visit her mother but that was on Halloween night, they did not go into it but that is supposed to be the night the dead can roam the earth...

I am pretty sure the guy who helped hang Ben was Travis Constance's boy friend whom got killed in the house.

Not sure who else was on the staircase and I already deleted the episodes.

Of the spirits that we know live in the house:

Tate
Moira 
Hugo Langdon.
Hayden 
Travis 
Charles Montgomery 
Nora Montgomery
The Redheaded Twins
Larry's Family
Beauregard
Chad & Patrick
The Dead Nurses.
The Murder Reenact ors
The Black Dahlia
The 2 red headed kids

So take a pick, That list is going from memory so I apologize for any omissions, oh and of course there is Ben Vivian and Violet.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

In the Halloween episode they talked about how it was the only night they were allowed to leave the property.

For the stairs, I thought it was the gay couple. They seemed to team up Hayden the most during the show. Tate and the blonde guy got in a fight when Tate stole his watch, but I can't remember if he cut his face during the fight. That or it could have been the cuts from when Tate killed him the first time. They seem to go back and forth a lot with the ghosts and whether they have their wounds or not. Remember in the episode 3 or 4 back where the maid and the actress were trying to get Ben to join them on the couch? The actress was famous because she was cut up into pieces and had that sliced smile on her face. But in that scene, she looked normal.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't remember if it was Halloween when Tate and Violet went to the beach but that would be plausible if it was that day, as I do distinctly recall that's the day Moira and the gay couple left the house.

It's interesting that there were two factions of spirits at the end: the malevolent and the "good", with the Harmons being joined by Moira, Larry's wife, the nurses, the exterminator, and the actress to oppose Hayden and the gay couple. Travis wasn't anywhere to be seen, nor were the redhead kids, during the Beeteljuice "scare tactics" scene, so no idea where they would align, but I think Travis would be with the Harmons.

Still not sure I'm satisfied with the ending, especially after what I heard about season 2:



Spoiler



The show is moving to a new house with new characters, BUT some of the actors from Season 1 are being asked to stay on in season 2...as NEW characters. I just hope Jessica Lange returns - she was great in this.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Was it Vivian? Why didn't she try to stop Hayden?
> 
> It was an OK ending but I don't feel completely satisfied.


I thought it was Vivian too, and I agree on both counts.



Spoiler



I also thought Jessica Lange was great in this. Good enough for a SAG or GG nomination, IMHO.

Meanwhile, I'm not sure I picked up the new location "clue" and I probably won't re-watch the last 3 episodes to find out. Anyone have any ideas?



> Murphy did say there is a clue in the last three episodes about the new setting. [*more*]


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Drew2k" said:


> No need to use spoilers after Post 1 if we're only discussing what has already happened on American Horror Story Season 1...
> 
> Tate DID leave the house - he and Violet went to the beach, where they were confronted by the high school students Tate shot. They never went back to explain this...
> 
> ...


The spirits can leave the house on Halloween as stated already. That is when Tate took Violet to the beach.

All the spirits do have the scars of their death. The Black Dahlia died from the gas she had been given. She was cut up (and in half) afterwards. Tate was shot in the chest and to my recollection we never saw him with his shirt off. Moira does have a scar. Ever notice her screwed up eye? Constance shot her straight through it. As for her being aged, people are allowed to see her for the person she really is if they don't see her as a sexual object.

As for the people helping Hayden on the stairs, the man and woman are the home invasion people who came to re-enact the murder of the nurses.

As for the finale... I thought it as good. It definitely went a different way than I thought it would. I liked the jump to 3 years later and you see that the baby Constance stole really is Tate's son as he is a psychopath, too.

I will definitely being watching next season.

- Merg


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> No need to use spoilers after Post 1 if we're only discussing what has already happened on American Horror Story Season 1...
> 
> Tate DID leave the house - he and Violet went to the beach, where they were confronted by the high school students Tate shot. They never went back to explain this...
> 
> ...


Tate left on Halloween. That was explained. He did not help (nor did anyone else from "the house" help) the boy kill the babysitter.

Tate was not shot in the face. I don't remember seeing him naked. So from what I remember no scars are visible.

Moria was shot in the eye, only scar is the blind eye. Why she aged and no one else did is beyond me...

Yes I would have liked a little better explanation on the hanging. I know I kept asking way doesn't Vivian and/or Violet help.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

brian188 said:


> Yes I would have liked a little better explanation on the hanging. I know I kept asking way doesn't Vivian and/or Violet help.


My thinking was that they had said good-bye to him so they had left so to speak. They didn't realize that he had been hanged till afterwards.

- Merg


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

We recorded the entire season and watched most of it over the last two weeks and that turned out great. I love when a story line is wrapped up and can't wait for the new season. When we got to the forth or fifth episode when they started to tell more of the story I would say every episode was better than the previous one all the way to the end.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> We recorded the entire season and watched most of it over the last two weeks and that turned out great. I love when a story line is wrapped up and can't wait for the new season. When we got to the forth or fifth episode when they started to tell more of the story I would say every episode was better than the previous one all the way to the end.


I would definitely agree with that.

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I can't remember if it was Halloween when Tate and Violet went to the beach but that would be plausible if it was that day, as I do distinctly recall that's the day Moira and the gay couple left the house.


It was Halloween when Violet and Tate went to the beach.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> The spirits can leave the house on Halloween as stated already. That is when Tate took Violet to the beach.





RunnerFL said:


> It was Halloween when Violet and Tate went to the beach.


Already answered. 

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Already answered.
> 
> - Merg


I don't read an entire thread before responding. I respond as I go.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Another thing that I really appreciated about this show is it didn't seem to suffer from what I call the Ryan Seacrest/American Idol syndrome, there were no real cliff hangers at each commercial or even from epsiode to episode. Another show that seems to make it without doing that is Survivor. If you ask me a show that is done well enough doesn't need the cliff hangers, people will watch it anyway.


----------

